# What BF%



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a good friend of mine the picture was taken recently before he had his comeback fight....

i was speaking to him recently and he was telling me he had his BF taken in a Bod Pod so pretty accurate, so what i am wondering as a little fun is how many can guess what his actual BF is....


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd say 8.3 looks very vascular.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

6% lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

9.5


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For fear of looking a right tit l am going sub 5 %...


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

7.2 how tall is he ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

11%


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

6%


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll say 10%


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

8


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

3%, i could be miles off but he looks not far off..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

10.8%


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

9.5


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

6.5%

Mod reps for the winner.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

7%


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

8%


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

6


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will give the answer after cardio but the answers here just shows how trying to guess someones BF is just that a guess.

the reason i put this up is i am seeing more frequently guys on this and other forums claim to be mid to low single digit BF% because they can see there abs.....and yet have zero clue....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will give the answer after cardio but the answers here just shows how trying to guess someones BF is just that a guess.

the reason i put this up is i am seeing more frequently guys on this and other forums claim to be mid to low single digit BF% because they can see there abs.....and yet have zero clue....


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

10.5%


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

12%


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

11%


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i will give the answer after cardio but the answers here just shows how trying to guess someones BF is just that a guess.
> 
> the reason i put this up is i am seeing more frequently guys on this and other forums claim to be mid to low single digit BF% because they can see there abs.....and yet have zero clue....


agreed... i thought i was 12% cause i could see abs... but apparently im 20%+ lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

13-14%


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i will give the answer after cardio but the answers here just shows how trying to guess someones BF is just that a guess.
> 
> the reason i put this up is i am seeing more frequently guys on this and other forums claim to be mid to low single digit BF% because they can see there abs.....and yet have zero clue....


Yes I agree, a lot of generic pressumptions are banded about as gospel, last time I had good abs my scales read 14% and had my bf taken with calipers and was about 12%

And that was the leanest I have ever been, and I rebounded about 20lbs once I stopped all the cardio and started drinking and eating sh1t again


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

9% to give my 2 cents. If he's any more, it's rediculously impressive. :thumbup1:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

8.5


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

4-6%


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i will give the answer after cardio but the answers here just shows how trying to guess someones BF is just that a guess.
> 
> the reason i put this up is i am seeing more frequently guys on this and other forums claim to be mid to low single digit BF% because they can see there abs.....and yet have zero clue....


Or is that a clue  i'll say 10.5%


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm going with 13.895% on sundays only, but monday through to wednesday its more a 11% and thursday-friday its 10.67%. saturdays he can't find anywhere that can test on the day


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

14% im guessing


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

10


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

12


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

8%


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

10%


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

9.99999999%


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

so from the guesses from all us experts it's somewhere between 4-14% :laugh:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

6-8%???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just finished cardio so as promised the correct answer is *6%*

i am shocked by the sub 5% answers but not half as shocked as the ones who stated above 10% 

like i said guys just a little bit of fun to show how so far out some are when they brag how lean they are.......just to add my mate is not a BB he is a fighter he dropped 20kg to get into that shape after having knee surgery...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

How tall is he?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

I was goner say 7%


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How tall is he?


not sure why??


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

6% was gonna be my second answer :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> just finished cardio so as promised the correct answer is *6%*
> 
> i am shocked by the sub 5% answers but not half as shocked as the ones who stated above 10%
> 
> like i said guys just a little bit of fun to show how so far out some are when they brag how lean they are.......just to add my mate is not a BB he is a fighter he dropped 20kg to get into that shape after having knee surgery...


I hope you realised my answer was in jest after I pulled a 15% reading in a bod pod


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> not sure why??


Not even sure why i asked Just curious


----------



## pham (Dec 9, 2011)

7


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

pham said:


> 7


We got the right answer a few posts back


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

6?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd say 6% and reckon he's recently lost 20 kgs


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would have guessed 8 or so.

In any case he is in excellent condition.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

4 week ago i was 16 % .... ans saw my abs so that must me 5/6


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm calling BS!!!

I want to see the report and a pic of him holding it or its just a rumour!


----------



## pham (Dec 9, 2011)

> We got the right answer a few posts back


I'm on my phone, so there was a delay and I hadn't seen the post with the answer.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> This is a good friend of mine the picture was taken recently before he had his comeback fight....
> 
> i was speaking to him recently and he was telling me he had his BF taken in a Bod Pod so pretty accurate, so what i am wondering as a little fun is how many can guess what his actual BF is....
> 
> View attachment 115276


Recently?? :lol: :lol:

Tell that fat ass to get in the gym and sort out his back fat!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Woohoo I was right. What do I win?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I was only 3% out, thats not bad, Milky was nearer though.


----------

